# why is my front fork squeaking when I ride the bike ?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

why is my front fork squeaking when I ride the bike ?

The squeaking ceased when I stop the bike and pushed down on the fork. 

are the rubber gasket getting dried ?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

without knowing more, it sounds like either stanchion/crown interface or a loose headset...


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine is doing that too since the day I bought the bike. My fork is RST Deuce 100mm that came with my 2011 cannondale trail sl 3. Is there a way that I can fix the squeaking issue?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I owned the bike for 8yrs without any squeaking. why does it start squeaking now/


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Picard said:


> I owned the bike for 8yrs without any squeaking. why does it start squeaking now/


Because you've owned it 8 years??

Seriously, what brand and model of fork? What kind of maintenance have you done on it? Is the front wheel tight in the drops? Can you pin point the location of the squeak a little more?

Throw a bone here...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe the seals have worn out or they need a drop of lube?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Kona0197 said:


> Maybe the seals have worn out or they need a drop of lube?


what kind of lube does it needs ?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I use a drop of Triflow on the seals of my fork every now and then, about twice a year. Seems to help. I'm sure others here can offer better advice about the type of lube to use.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Picard said:


> what kind of lube does it needs ?


Most people find it necessary and recommended to only rely on the splash lube inside the fork lowers to lube the seals and wipers. That is why storing your bike upside-down on occasion is recommended. A lowers service assures that this splash oil is clean and at the proper level.

Some older/lower-end forks have grease on the sponge wipers that lube the stanchions and this is usually added/replaced with a fork service.

Many will say not to lube the seals and wipers with any solvent-based or silicon lube from the top of the wiper-stanchion interface as this lube only attracts extra dirt and dilutes the splash lube effectiveness when it works it's way down into the seals. I only clean my stanchions after a ride and keep the interior oil level serviced so it does its job. I also hang my bikes so the interior oil flows up toward the seals.

This is why I asked about the service of your fork. Putting a few drops of Tri-Flow or some other lube may lessen stiction and quiet noises temporarily but will be just that, a temporary fix. Your lowers may need a more comprehensive service.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

And what about a coil fork that does not use oil in the lowers?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> And what about a coil fork that does not use oil in the lowers?


Higher end coils do have splash oil while some lower end forks use a grease impregnated sponge wiper.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll have to research what my fork has. Thanks.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> I'll have to research what my fork has. Thanks.


If it's the ST XCM on your Trek, it is a coil with grease on the coil itself on the spring side and on the wipers and seals of both stanchions. I'm not sure if the damper/lock out side has oil in it but the lower end Rockshox dampers do.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Actually I no longer have the Trek anymore. My current fork is a '05 era Marzocchi MZ race.


----------



## Ant1763 (May 3, 2021)

Picard said:


> why is my front fork squeaking when I ride the bike ?
> 
> The squeaking ceased when I stop the bike and pushed down on the fork.
> 
> are the rubber gasket getting dried ?


I don't think its the wiper seals I have the same problem and I think its the air piston, try getting on the bike and compress the fork then immediately lift the front end, if the squeak happens when you lift the wheel I would suggest replacing the air piston and might as well check the wiper seals at the same time. You would be best of looking for a service kit which includes everything.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Why is someone's first post to a thread that has been dead for 9 years? And, they post as if it was yesterday? Do these new folks look at dates?


----------



## Ant1763 (May 3, 2021)

Cleared2land said:


> Why is someone's first post to a thread that has been dead for 9 years? And, they post as if it was yesterday? Do these new folks look at dates?


Didn't realise the date


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Why is someone's first post to a thread that has been dead for 9 years? And, they post as if it was yesterday? Do these new folks look at dates?


It's the "recommend" on the front page of the forum. It lists old threads and people click on them and reply thinking they're new threads. Quite a stupid feature really.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yepper, I understand that issue.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Picard never told us if this was resolved.

I understand the Captain is busy, but FFS Picard. stop posting as Finchy for a moment and answer this 9 year old necrothread


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Who resurrected my dead thread?
Close it down mod 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Picard said:


> why is my front fork squeaking when I ride the bike ?
> 
> The squeaking ceased when I stop the bike and pushed down on the fork.
> 
> are the rubber gasket getting dried ?


Try swapping it with a rear fork and see if it still happens.


----------

